

People are sending you Facebook messages that you're not seeing - jesseclay
http://www.jesseclayburgh.com/people-sending-facebook-messages/

======
IronSean
This has been happening for years and years. It's their method of preventing
people from spamming you unsolicited.

~~~
hmsimha
actually, i think it might be more about generating revenue for facebook. I've
received very little spam in my 'other' box, and a spam filter would probably
be pretty effective at reducing that anyway (were it even an issue). I think
the spam thing is just an excuse, so facebook can give you the option to pay
$1 to get your message to the recipient's regular inbox.

But yeah, this is old news and I'm surprised anyone is just now learning about
it.

------
clintfmullins
Holy shit.

Well, there goes all those connections I could've had.

------
castillowl
Better destroy your laptop, phone, and wrap the room in foil.

